
Ask HN: How can we help our communities and the world during this pandemic? - cVwEq
In big or small ways, how can we help our neighbors, communities, or the world during this challenging time?<p>Giving blood? Signing up as election judge? Coding something?<p>I don&#x27;t know what might be useful, but I get the sense that the HN community would have a unique perspective on this. Looking forward to any and all responses.
======
tomohawk
Someone we know is in a local nursing home. He is tech savvy and communicates
with video chat, but many residents don't have that option.

Many states, including ours, have locked down these facilities, not allowing
any visitation. These people are lonely.

You can send cards and other items to the facilities addressed to "any
resident", or with a cover letter explaining you are wishing your gift to go
to a resident who needs it.

------
codingninjas
Where do you live? Building awareness is #1 for sure. Pick a truck and help
seniors get food and other products without leaving home.

The rest depends on where you are located.

